# Coconut crabs and halloween crabs



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Well looking at simons thread about his rainbow crab I looked at other crabs I saw these two and they're both gorgeous but i guess you can't keep coconut crabs because they get too big i mean they live for ages supposedly. So any help here or will I have to venture somewhere to find info?


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Can you even get coconut/robber crabs in the hobby? That would be extremely fun, but i'd imagine you'd need an EXTREMELY robust enclosure due to their utterly ridiculous levels of strength.


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd reckon a shed? maybe something incy bit bigger or half a room.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

You'd have to have it free range in the house lol

That would be pretty amazing.

Mrs: I haven't seen the kids for hours, where are they?
Me: Mr Krabs has them muhahahaha No seriously they're cowering in the corner, I think he's hungry.


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Maybe just give him/her a tree and a coconuts?


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Can you even get coconut crabs in the hobby?


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

them things would tear a shed to pieces, i would not like to accidentally get a nip from one of them :gasp:


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

I've seen Coco Crabs for sale in Germany before, but they cost several hundred Euros. I bet they would need a huge marine water section in their enclosures. And just imagine how many tubs of peanut butter these guys can pile through... :gasp:


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

well i don't think they need marine water as they seem to wander through tropical islands like christmas island and a brick shed well can you call it as shed? what bout halloween crabs they look nice as well....


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Shame no one has these I reckon with the right enclosure they would be nice


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

So any one know about these guys or am I asking in the wrong circles?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

The problem is that very little is known about land crabs as very few people have kept them or written anything up about them.

Probably the best you'll get is generic land crab info like provide land and water, feed a varied diet including hikari crab cuisine and keep them as individuals.


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

So land crabs are rare then?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I wouldn't say rare, I've seen them quite regularly at aquatics shops but it seems not many people keep them. Perhaps they aren't kept properly and die. When I bought mine it was in a massive tank full of crabs but they had zero land access at all. If most people took them home and kept them like that then they would have died. The water is to keep their gills wet but they still need access to air to breathe.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

exopet...where are you...

seriously though I believe his supplier had them on a stocklist at some point.


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Bump for if anyone knows anything bout these critters


----------



## barrymc123 (Jan 7, 2010)

exoticsadmirer said:


> imageSo any one know about these guys or am I asking in the wrong circles?



wow looks cool, i would love a crab (not the std) but worried about lack of space, or proper care but the look stunning


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

*myt help*

Easy Insects - the home of exotic insect information for Scorpions, Tarantulas and more - Land Crabs have a look on there see if that helps yu out mate
: victory:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

mbj20 said:


> Easy Insects - the home of exotic insect information for Scorpions, Tarantulas and more - Land Crabs have a look on there see if that helps yu out mate
> : victory:


I tried the river bank set up as that link suggests but my crab just dug random pits, never a burrow and gas kept building up in the sand. You can't really stir the sand around if there's that much heaped up or a burrow dug into it.

Also the advice about keeping 2 is very risky. In all probability they will fight to the death.


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

o ok then ill retract my previous statement and apologize lol


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Ah no problem mate I'm seriously thinking about getting one of these at some point maybe next year or something.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

mbj20 said:


> o ok then ill retract my previous statement and apologize lol


Sorry lol I can only go from personal experience. I've had my rainbow for a year now and tried many, many different setup's. The beach one was a huge failure in my case. maybe others can get it to work but I can't see how.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Didn't see this thread Ive kept Halloweens, typical setup was a jumbo KK, heat mat taped on the side with stat, 7-8 inch's sand and coco husk mixed leading into a pool of fresh water, i had them for 2 years before i sold them on i had 3 successful moults so i guess my setup was ok, although its hard to get the proper care info for them as not a lot is known about Land Crabs unfortunately.


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Ah Nice what's a Jumbo KK though?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

exoticsadmirer said:


> Ah Nice what's a Jumbo KK though?


kritter keeper I'd say, basically a faunarium.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> kritter keeper I'd say, basically a faunarium.



Correct but its a Jumbo one not large dimensions L 41.3 x 26 x 29.8cm


----------

